# Eclipse + 'Could not create view'



## lumo (20. Aug 2010)

Hallo!

ich habe in meiner perspektive seit einiger zeit 3 views drin.
gestern hatte ich an der implementierung eines views gedreht.

heute bekomme ich folgende exception (NUR wenn ich als parameter -consolelog eingebe!)


```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 1 2010-08-20 08:39:49.516
!MESSAGE NLS missing message: SERVICE_REFERENCE_BOUND in: org.eclipse.equinox.internal.ds.SCRmessages

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 4 4 2010-08-20 08:39:52.079
!MESSAGE Exception in org.eclipse.ui.internal.PageLayout.addView: org.eclipse.ui.PartInitException: Could not create view: at...views.servicemonitor.servicemonitorview

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 4 4 2010-08-20 08:39:52.079
!MESSAGE Exception in org.eclipse.ui.internal.PageLayout.addView: org.eclipse.ui.PartInitException: Could not create view: at...views.servicemonitor.servicemonitorview
!STACK 1
org.eclipse.ui.PartInitException: Could not create view: at...views.servicemonitor.servicemonitorview
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ViewFactory.createView(ViewFactory.java:158)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.LayoutHelper.createView(LayoutHelper.java:162)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PageLayout.createView(PageLayout.java:543)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PageLayout.addView(PageLayout.java:416)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PageLayout.addView(PageLayout.java:390)
	at at...application.Perspective.createInitialLayout(Perspective.java:16)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Perspective.loadPredefinedPersp(Perspective.java:817)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Perspective.createPresentation(Perspective.java:271)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Perspective.<init>(Perspective.java:157)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.tweaklets.Workbench3xImplementation.createPerspective(Workbench3xImplementation.java:55)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.createPerspective(WorkbenchPage.java:1666)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.init(WorkbenchPage.java:2447)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.<init>(WorkbenchPage.java:564)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.tweaklets.Workbench3xImplementation.createWorkbenchPage(Workbench3xImplementation.java:39)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchWindow.busyOpenPage(WorkbenchWindow.java:758)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$21.runWithException(Workbench.java:1045)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.StartupThreading$StartupRunnable.run(StartupThreading.java:31)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.RunnableLock.run(RunnableLock.java:35)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.runAsyncMessages(Synchronizer.java:134)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runAsyncMessages(Display.java:3885)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3506)
	at org.eclipse.ui.application.WorkbenchAdvisor.openWindows(WorkbenchAdvisor.java:803)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$28.runWithException(Workbench.java:1384)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.StartupThreading$StartupRunnable.run(StartupThreading.java:31)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.RunnableLock.run(RunnableLock.java:35)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.runAsyncMessages(Synchronizer.java:134)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runAsyncMessages(Display.java:3885)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3506)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2316)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2221)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:500)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:332)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:493)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at at...application.Application.start(Application.java:23)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1287)
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2010-08-20 08:39:52.079
!MESSAGE Could not create view: at...views.servicemonitor.servicemonitorview
```

ich meine 'Could not create view: at...views.servicemonitor.servicemonitorview'
ist da nichr wirklich eine hilfe... warum kann er den nicht erstellen????


----------



## Sonecc (20. Aug 2010)

wenn ich das richtig sehe, findet er deine view einfach nicht. ist die id richtig? Hast du den extension Point Eintrag gemacht?


----------



## lumo (20. Aug 2010)

ich habe in meinem view 
public static final String ID = "at...views.servicemonitor.servicemonitorview";

den selben string verwende ich in meiner perspective

layout.addView("at...views.servicemonitor.servicemonitorview", IPageLayout.RIGHT, 0.5f, "at...views.test.sampleview");

und in den extension points ist der view folgend definiert:
id: at...views.servicemonitor.servicemonitorview
name Service Monitor View

sollte also eigentlich passen.
die perspective editiere ich übrigens mit einem graphischen iditor (der den view nicht finden dürfte, wenn ich ihn falsch als extension angebe)


----------



## Sonecc (20. Aug 2010)

Welche Eclipse version?

In 3.6 ist das die Stelle in der die View nach ihrer ID gesucht wird. Dort wird der Fehler geworfen wenn sie nicht gefunden werden kann oder aufgrund eines Filter ausgegrenz wird.

Kann vl auch an dem hier liegen, das weiß ich aber nich:



> !ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 1 2010-08-20 08:39:49.516
> !MESSAGE NLS missing message: SERVICE_REFERENCE_BOUND in: org.eclipse.equinox.internal.ds.SCRmessages


----------



## lumo (20. Aug 2010)

verwende ganymede (3.5)

auf 3.6 bin ich (noch) nicht umgestiegen - müsste einige plugins neu installieren, wozu ich z.Z. keine lust habe...



> !ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 1 2010-08-20 08:39:49.516
> !MESSAGE NLS missing message: SERVICE_REFERENCE_BOUND in: org.eclipse.equinox.internal.ds.SCRmessages


was sollte mir das sagen?


----------



## lumo (20. Aug 2010)

woah!
ich hab neue plugins eingebunden, welche ein services registrieren.
in der run configuration (hatte eigentlich angegeben dass er neue plugins automatisch mit einbindet)
wurde allerdings  EINES davon nicht eingebunden (keine ahnung warum!)
hab das nun händisch ausgewählt und jetzt läufts!

danke für deine hilfe!

PS: mit etwas stupsen findet man fehler doch leichter


----------

